
Your dynamic IP address is now protected personal data under EU law - temp
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2016/10/eu-dynamic-static-ip-personal-data/
======
mankash666
So what should I do with traffic logs for traffic originating from the EU? As
I understand, your servers can't store such logs

